# [OOC] Dragonlance Classics



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Five years ago, you and your friends parted to search for a true cleric.  Tonight, you meet on the road to Solace and report on your discoveries.

Calling all players interested in the original Dragonlance modules!

For the last two weeks I have been discussing running the original Dragonlance modules here at EN World, and now I am ready to begin recruiting players.  Details of the discussion are here.

General overview
1. I will use many of the original locations, enemies, and plots from the modules, but will not do an exact conversion.
2. The players will create characters using the original personalities from the modules, but will not be expected to do an exact conversion.
3. I will try to post at least once a day, and I expect the same from the players.
4. The game may continue for months or years.  Players will be added or replaced as needed.

Character overview
1. Characters will start at 5th level and may reach 20th level by the end of the series.
2. Characters will be created using 40-point buy.
3. Available character classes include barbarian, cleric, fighter, rogue, and wizard.
4. Fighters may choose to use the paladin or ranger skill lists, if desired.
5. Equipment will be loosely based on that provided in the modules (and will bear little resemblance to the recommendations in the DMG).

Recruitment overview
Interested players should post the following:
1. A summary of your past and current PbP activity
2. A sample of your writing from another game (or link to a post)
3. A list of characters you would like to play, followed by a list of characters you are willing to play
4. A sample post written from the perspective of one of these characters (following the introduction at the top)
5. Anything else that might be pertinent to the selection

After a suitable length of time, I will close recruitment and select the starting players.

Thanks for your interest.
Derek Poppink


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2003)

Are there Stat Blocks for Kender, tinker gnome, and gully dwarf available anywhere? (a variant Tas or Flint would be fun to play)


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm really interested but with my trip coming up I feel bad taking a spot.  If its still in planning when I return, I'll see what's avaialble then.  If its playing, I'll look at a future character.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm in as Raistlin, should have some basic stats up by tomorrow.

I could do with a hand figuring out Raistlin's starting equipment.  I know he's got the _Staff of Magius_, his spellbook, some spell components, and a concealed dagger, but I can't remember if he had any other gear than that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm interested in guest-starring as Kitiara 

EDIT:

Should I bother writing up something now? I know she doesn't appear in the beginning.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *Are there Stat Blocks for Kender, tinker gnome, and gully dwarf available anywhere? (a variant Tas or Flint would be fun to play) *




Hey Wippit,
Let me clarify.  Flint will still be a dwarf fighter.  Tas will still be a kender rogue.  But the stats, feats, skills, and so on are flexible.
Derek


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I'm in as Raistlin, should have some basic stats up by tomorrow.
> 
> I could do with a hand figuring out Raistlin's starting equipment.  I know he's got the Staff of Magius, his spellbook, some spell components, and a concealed dagger, but I can't remember if he had any other gear than that. *




Hey Jarval,
I appreciate the enthusiasm, but I'm not assigning characters yet.  Please see the recruitment overview section of the first post.
Derek


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

*Recruitment Overview*

*Summary of your past and current PbP activity: *

-	Lorenzo Reynolds in Krizzel’s _ Windy City Mutants _
-	Brandon Laine (Phoenix) in Garyh’s _ The Orange County Eight _
-	Malcolm Winters in KitanaVorr’s _ The Gangs of Texas _
-	Durin’dal in Jemal’s _ Arena _
-	Amisel Vesca in MerakSpielman’s _ EOM The Graduates of Blue Tower_
-	Storm Arrow in GnomeWork’s _ Revolution _
-	Marcus in GruTheWanderer’s _ SJ Elven Navy Delta Squad _
-	Titus in GruTheWanderer’s _ The Banewarrens _
-	Verra Grimson in GruTheWanderer’s _ If Thoughts Could Kill _


*Sample of Writing from Another Game (or link to a post)*

_Clip from Gangs of Texas (as Malcolm)_
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36858&perpage=30&pagenumber=7

_Clip from Windy City Mutants (as Lorenzo)_
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39314&pagenumber=1

*A List of Characters I Would Like to Play *
First Choice: Raistlin Majere
Second Choice:  Tanis Half-Elven
Third Choice:  Caramon Majere
Fourth Choice:  Flint

*List of Characters I am Willing to Play*

Umm . . . . any?

* A sample post (from Raistlin) others on request*

“No, brother, I am comfortable enough.  Continue to the Inn, please. I will be along soon enough,”  Raistlin half-said half-sneered.  Raistlin brushed a wispy bit of pale, blonde hair out from in front of his face.  His brother’s comforting and pampering had gotten on Raistlin’s nerves – again.  They were but miles from the Inn at Solace, a fraction left of the journey that had taken so long . . . and lost so much.   

The ride was difficult, the bones of his legs jarred against the horse’s flanks.  That hadn’t happened five years ago when they had left the Inn.  Then, he was able to ride without becoming fatigued.  Raistlin had been in much better health at that time, and in much better spirits.  

_ Everything looks dead now, everything . . . _ Raistlin thought, looking at the path into Solace.  It looked quite different that when he and his brother had left, at least to his eyes. _ Was it worth the reward?  . . . Unquestionably.  The power I feel, the knowledge at my finger tips – I would have sacrificed all that I did and more. _

The others had set out to find a cleric of the gods – a true cleric.  That had not been Raistlin’s intent.  He had found power of his own.  Raistlin need time for it to grow with him and time for Raistlin to develop his powers, then there would be no need for pampering or coddling.

There Caramon was, waiting by the stables to help him from the horse.  He would accept, of course, but he didn’t have to like it.  “Well, Caramon, let us see if any of your friends survived their search.” 

* Anything else that might be pertinent to the selection *

To follow, if necessary


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2003)

1) Summary of Past and Present Play By Post activity:
I currently play Shalimar Shiawase, a Sheinaren initiate, in Dave Rothgery’s Wheel of Time Prophecies of the Dragon Game that’s been going on for about a year.  I also have played Valara Saar for a few months shy of a year in Jack Haggerty’s Star Wars Iconic game.  I am also in Krizzel’s newly started Windy City Mutants game.  I am in a few games that are flailing because of GM support but that doesn’t look like its going to be a problem here.

2) Sample Post:
"In answer to your question, those were Trollocs. I have seen them before while living in Sheinar. That was very odd behavior, I wonder how they got here, how they got past the Sheinarian border forts."

_This is not good did something happen in Sheinar that let them get through? There are undoubtedly more of them somewhere. At the very least we must deal with the two that escaped._

"Did anyone see what was in that sack? I think it may be a good idea to try to find out what it was, Trollocs just don't appear randomly, and it might be a clue as to why they did appear here."
Her brow scrunches of its own accord wondering what to do next.

_What’s next to do... yes see if anyone was injured, I may not be great at it, but I do know how to heal with the power. I really need to go after those Trollocs as well, we cannot have them running around loose_

"Is anyone injured?" she says while gesturing at the light she was concentrating on which winked out with the motion. She remained holding the source because she really did not want to give it up convincing herself that it was better to hold it in case more Trollocs jumped out of the woodwork, and to heal anyone, flimsy excuses, but they let her hold onto the power for longer.

She turns to look and sees Jain running out into the night after the Trollocs.
"Jain," she screams at his fleeing back, "do not go alone, wait for Yuri and Sirsei and me, and whoever else is going with us."

3) Characters:
Would Like to Play:	Tanis, Strum
Willing to Play:		Tanis, Sturm, Raistlen, Paladine

4) A sample post written from the perspective of one of these characters: From Tanis Half-Elven


The Elf moved swiftly through the waning daylight of the forest.  He had already knocked an arrow, his Almond eyes searching the woods around him for enemies.  It had been quite a few years since he had last been home, as humans would measure such things, but for one as long-lived as he, it seemed as if he had just blinked his eyes.

_It is almost time,_ he thought to himself, looking forward to the reunion that was planned for that very night.  It had been 5 years since he and his companions had parted company vowing to find word of the true gods, and to learn the truth behind the rumors of war in the North.

Although he was looking forward to meeting all of his former companions again, it was the thought of one that quickened his pace towards the Inn, towards her.  Kitiara Uth-Matar, the woman that had occupied much of his thoughts during these last 5 years.  The older sister of Caramon and Raistlen was like tempest always changing, always so mercurial.  Its what drew him to her, she embraced life, she was chaos incarnate, and that crooked smirk that she had… simply intoxicating.

5) Other Pertinent information:


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 12, 2003)

1. I have never played a pbp game before... 

2. ...so obviously I don't have any examples of posts  

3.  I would like to play Sturm, Tanis or Gilthanis (later on).

     I would be willing to play Caramon, Riverwind or Raistlin (looks like he is going to be popular though).

4.  Five years ago, you and your friends parted to search for a true cleric. Tonight, you meet on the road to Solace and report on your discoveries.

     The tall man with the dolorous mustache received many strange stares from the citizens of Solace.  He had lived here for many years and been accepted among them, but still, they stared.  The reason for their curiosity was the archaic breastplate he was wearing.  Most of his neighbors had forgotten about his link to that sad old tradition, or at least pushed it to the back of their minds.  Today he was travelling, however, and one can't be too careful.  

     The breastplate bore the mark of the Solamnic Knights.  In some parts of Ansalon, wearing that symbol was tantamount to a death sentence.  Thankfully the people of Solace are a more forgiving lot than most, for the man would sooner cut off his sword arm than hide his birthright.

     The man's name is Sturm Brightblade, and tonight he is reuiniting with his closest (and only) friends.  They seperated five years previously to search for any sign of the old Gods.  Sturm travelled north to Solamnia with Kitiara, half sister to the twins.  Some would be sad that Kit was not returning with him.  In fact Sturm was not looking forward to telling his friend Tanis about what Kit had become.  Sturm was never comfortable with their relationship, and he and Kitiara had quite a falling out during their travels.  Niether of them found any signs of the True Gods, although both learned some things about themselves and each other, maybe too much.

     Sturm was approaching the giant oak which cradled the Inn of the last Home, almost as if the Inn were part of the tree itself.  The sound of laughter and clinking glasses mingled with the smell of Otik's famous spiced potatoes wafted down on the cool autumn breeze.  As Sturm began the ascent the voices became more distinct.  

"So there was this big, ugly Ogre, must have been 12' tall at least, just leering at me.  My sword was broken in two from a vicious chop I gave his shield.  That reminds me I have to see Theros tomorrow about getting that fixed..."

That voice brought a rare smile to Sturm's mouth.  It belonged Caramon.  Caramon was one of the most honest and simple people Sturm had ever met.  He would trust his life and his honor with Caramon.

"It was barely 8' tall and half dead from starvation, now stop making a fool of yourself and sit down. cough...cough."

"Right sorry Raist.  Sorry everyone.  Raist, let me fix your drink for you"

That second voice chased the smile away.  It belonged to Caramon's twin, Raistlin.  Sturm did not trust him at all.  In fact he would be happy to never lay eyes on the twisted, selfish man again.  Perhaps this reunion was going to be more diffucult than even Sturm imagined.


(OOC)Well, that's my first attempt at pbp.  It is a bit longer than I imagine most normal posts will be but since it is the beginning and all...

Please give me some feedback.

5.  I love the Dragonlance novels and the characters.  First fantasy I ever read.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll post the particulars later (curse me for being at work! Curse me!), but as for characters, I'd want to play Tas, Caramon, or Fizban, and would be willing to play anyone.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Eric great Job!!!  So long as Eric plays Sturm consider my interest in the character withdrawn.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 12, 2003)

Although I expressed interested in playing a character in your 'copntemplating' post, Gru, recent computer woes have meant that I can't post nearly as often as I'd like to, so I don't feel as though I'd have time for involvement in another PBP.

I wish you the best of luck for the game though, and will be watching the adventure unfold whenever I get the chance.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

Keia, Shalimar, ErichDragon: your interest is officially noted (I especially like the Paladine remark, Shalimar).  

Wippit Guud: no worries.  Recruitment will definitely be open for at least two more days.

Jalon: I'm sorry to hear it.  If things change, let me know.  We have quite a few characters coming up later (Tika, Gilthanis, Laurana, Elistan, etc).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Hey Jarval,
> I appreciate the enthusiasm, but I'm not assigning characters yet.  Please see the recruitment overview section of the first post.
> Derek *




_Mental note: Read the DM's instructions before posting... _

I'll post up a proper recruitment post sometime tomorrow.  Sorry about jumping straight in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm interested in guest-starring as Kitiara

Should I bother writing up something now? I know she doesn't appear in the beginning but I don't know anything about the modules.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm interested in guest-starring as Kitiara
> 
> Should I bother writing up something now? I know she doesn't appear in the beginning but I don't know anything about the modules. *




No need.  It would be fun to have periodic glimpses from Kitiara actions and thoughts during the modules.  She is supposed to meet the other six friends, but I imagine she is somewhere over Nordmaar or southern Solamnia.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GruTheWanderer _*
> No need.  It would be fun to have periodic glimpses from Kitiara actions and thoughts during the modules.  She is supposed to meet the other six friends, but I imagine she is somewhere over Nordmaar or southern Solamnia. *




LOL

err is that a "yes you get to be Kitiara so you don't need to resume yourself up"
or a "no Kitiara is an NPC you can't have her"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...




That's a "yes you get to be Kitiara so you don't need to write a resume."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a "yes you get to be Kitiara so you don't need to write a resume."   *




Whoo hoo!

*feels special*

uh hmm...I think I got it by default...


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 13, 2003)

Of course I'm still interested in Riverwind.  I posted my pbp experience in the other thread.  As for writing style I don't know how to do a link but you can check me out as Valangil in the LOTR game here on the boards.


  A post from the LOTR game:

After putting away his token, Valangil makes his way to the monument to build the signal fire as Arador has instructed. Thinking how odd to be starting a mission of stealth with such a beacon.

As he gathers the wood for the fire, he thinks again on the company it will his duty to guide in these dangerous times. Four men, two of the fair folk, a dwarf, and one of the small folk. Once again he thinks interesting times...

After he gets the fire started he thinks it would be a shame to waste, and goes about collecting a meal for the future arrivals. Most likely in this area he have to settle for creatures of the brush.

Then he settles with his back to a tree and awaits the arrival of this company that is to assemble.

A post from the point of view of one of these characters:

  Riverwind returned from the hunt with a fine kill this day, as he was returning his thoughts turned as they often did these days to 
Cheiftan's Daughter.  She was at once so beutiful and wise.  Today would be the day that he asked for her hand in marriage.

He approached the cheiftan and humbly knelt and asked  "oh great cheiftan of Que-Shu I have returned this day with food for the tribe as I have oh these many days since the death of my father." " Your tribute to the tribe is noted what would you have of me? " Replied the Cheiftan.  "I would ask for the honor of Goldmoon as my mate" Riverwind replied nervousness hidden in brow.  "You ask much  I would set you a task, return here with proof of the gods that you mantain exist  and you may have what you request."  ansewered the cheiftan, thinking this you will never accomplish I would never have you as a son.  A worthy task indeed thanks Riverwind though one frought with peril.  "As you say so shall it be" he returned to the chieftan.  "Go and do not return untill you have proof of the gods, this I so charge you ." and did the chieftan dismiss Riverwind.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

*1. A summary of my past and current PbP activity.*

Jansson Monachorum in GnomeWork's _Psionicle_
Lorcan Mor in Dalamar's _Smashed World_
Angelo in Sollir's _Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight_
Gerard Wright in Angelsboi's _Shadows Rising_ (on GOandRoleplay)
Kimberly Fletcher in Angelsboi's _The Tomorrow People_
Garek Valmar in Jemal's _Star Wars: Galactic Republic_
Tutsan Moschatel in trimeulose's _Dawn Under a Union of Darkness_
Erasmus Verde and Elijah Guillemot in Deedlit's _Kender Game_
Mortimer Stratum in Zhure's _Academy of Drell_
Verity Shrike in Nightfall's _Minds in Hedrad_
Odten Rainsummer in megamania's _Dark Sun: Killer In Kalidnay_
Bokaru Kitsuki in GWolf's _Battle For The Four Islands_
Gwen Daniels in Jemal's _Welcome to the Hellmouth_

I also DM the _Of Sound Mind_ game.


*2. A sample of my writing from another game.*

_Taken from Angelsboi's_ Fading Light _game, a prequal to Shadows Rising._

"Thanks." Gerard says dully, walking into Al's apartment. He sits down in the first chair he sees, and rubs at his eyes. It's obvious that the normally appearance-conscious teen has forgotten such trivialities, as he looks disheveled and unshaved. 

"They found Karyn, Al. Or Karyn's body. She's been murdered." Gerard states blankly, in a near monotone. "Oh God... The Detective in charge of the case just phoned me. It must have been bad, whatever happened, because he wouldn't tell me how she'd been killed. It must be really, really bad..." 


*3. A list of characters I would like to play, followed by a list of characters I am willing to play.*

Characters I'd like: Raistlin, Goldmoon, Tas.
Characters I'm willing to play:  Any other slot yet to be filled.


*4. A sample post written from the perspective of one of these characters.*

_Raistlin:_

_Solace.  My hometown._  The mage muses as he walks along the road in the wake of his brother.  _Why did Tanis have us meet in this God forsaken place?_  A sardonic smile briefly moves his lips.  _Although, as our search has proved, one could say that for all of Krynn._

He coughs slightly, and Caramon stops dead, turning with a face full of concern.  "Hey, Raist, you OK?  We can rest a bit if you need a break."

_And the Gods forsook his skull when they created wits..._  Frowning, he sweeps past his brother, swatting away the hands that try to support him.  "It will still be some time before I need to be carried like a babe." The mage snaps, feeling only the slightest twinge of guilt at the hurt look on the big man's face.

_With the power I'm learning, I may not need to travel by foot in a few season's time._  He grips the Staff tightly, seeming to draw strength from its presence.  _My health was a small price to pay for this gift._


*5. Anything else that might be pertinent to the selection.*

As you can see, I'm in a fair number of games already.  If it turns out that you've got more players than slots open, drop me first.  Don't get me wrong, I really like the sound of this game, but I'm already filling up my fair share of the Playing the Game forum.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Jarval: interest officially noted.

rangerjohn: a link isn't necessary.  Cut and paste would be fine.  

Wippit Guud: still interested?

Based on the list from the other thread, I'm still expecting to hear from Sen Udo-Mal, Krizzel, and Jemal.  I spoke with Jemal in another thread.  I'll send email to the other two tomorrow.  If we don't have enough people, I'm happy to run extra characters as NPCs (and let Darkwolf and garyh take over when they are ready to play).


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Have no fear, the Kender is here!

1. A summary of your past and current PbP activity.
um... whoa... 

DM: Beta IC, Ingrigue in Candara, Star Wars(Imperial+Republic) game, Strange New World(NOW UP!! YEAH!! POST!), And The Arena
D&D Player: Metropolis(Corlons Evil Campaign), Under a Vaulted Sky, Trollforge(Epic), Shades of Netheril, Heroes of Silleria, Battle for the Four Islands, Game of Gods, Game of Opposites(Heroes), Game of Politics, Ghosts of Adiel, If Thoughts Could Kill, Quest for the Lady, Revolution, Steam and Sorcery, 
D20Modern/CoC player: CoC Snoflake Valley(Or something like that), Metal Joe Black Ops, Gangs of Texas, In Character Character Game, Mutants of Windy City, 

There may be some more, I'll check and edit them in later, but I'm pretty sure this'll be good enough for now.

2. A sample of your writing from another game (or link to a post)

Rebecca stops in mid-turn and steps back "My apologies for being so rude, I was in a bit of a hurry to slay this beast, as m'lady has commanded of me. I am Rebecca of Mystra, it is a pleasure to see some new faces joining in the hunt."
She smiles pleasantly at them "A Torman and a Moon Priest.. Well, you should both come in handy... I hate to sound impatient, but someone really should scout the area ahead."
She suddenly thinks of something.  "OH, before you leave, I have something I would like to discuss with the entire group."
She pulls out a Silver Charm Bracelet once everyone is within hearing distance "This bracelet allows me to call a person to me for every charm on here, but I have to 'assign' it to you before hand. I would like each of your permission to assign you to a charm, and then if things are going badly for you, I can grasp it and pull you out of danger." She looks at whoever was going to go Scout "This would be especially useful for you, as if you get into trouble and we are all back here all you need do is say so and I can pull you back.. Hmm, to think of It I could even make it so that we can speak to each other with whispers, so long as we are within a few hundred feet of each other."

With that she glances around at all of her companions "So, what do you say?" She inquires with a half-smile.

3. A list of characters you would like to play, followed by a list of characters you are willing to play
Tas  (If I'm not playing the Kender I'll just make way for others, as I'm allready in a lot of game and he's the only reason I REALLY want in.. hehe.)

4. A sample post written from the perspective of one of these characters (following the introduction at the top)
NOTE: I've only ever read 1 dragonlance book(Kendermore), so I don't know much of the history, I'll just be ad-libbing and playing Tas.

Five years ago, you and your friends parted to search for a true cleric. Tonight, you meet on the road to Solace and report on your discoveries.
As his companions talk, a short child walks up from behind them.  The child, in reality a man who seemingly never ages due to his races common childlike appearance, tugs on his big friends pant leg "HEYA, Caramon!  How you doing?You should see some of the things that I found when I was out on the road doin this and that and some other things but then again maybe you did if you went the same way cuz that would be kinda cool wouldn't it if we both ended up at the same places doing the same things?  OH, Hey flint, like my new gems?  I found them in a town last month, but then the jewellry store was robbed that night too RIGHT while I was in there, and so they wanted someone to go look for the thief and I volunteered so I thought maybe he came this way, but have any of you seen him?"
Tas shrugs as he reaches into his coat and pulls out a mouse "Did you see him, nibbles?  No?  Oh well.. Want some cheese?"  He puts the mouse back into another pocket and then starts looking at the pouch in his hands, which looks A LOT like the one caramon was carrying a moment ago. "Hey, where'd this come from?"


5. Anything else that might be pertinent to the selection

HEHE.. I've played Kender before, I've DM'd for 2 different people who've played Kender, and I'm really sorry I missed out on that Kender game here, so I'm making up for it by being tas, isn't that what you would do, because i think its a good idea, isn't it?  
"Hey, what's this button connected to the big candle-clock do..."
*Tick... tick.. tick. tick.tick*
"Oops..."
*BOOM*


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 16, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Have no fear, the Kender is here!
> 
> 1. A summary of your past and current PbP activity.
> um... whoa...
> ...




Sorry, let me clarify another thing.  By summary I meant highlights and general numbers.  Sorry to put the first five of you through such an effort.  Though not necessary, it is definitely appreciated.

Jemal: official interest noted.

Krizzel told me he is not able to play in the near future.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay, I'm ready to start assigning characters.  The following assignments are fairly firm:

Keia - Raistlin
Shalimar - Tanis
ErichDragon - Sturm
Jarval - Goldmoon

Go ahead and start working on these characters.  Please post draft versions to this thread.  We'll create a character thread when we're ready to play.

Pending a complete recruitment post we may also have the following assignments:

rangerjohn - Riverwind
Jemal - Tas
Wippit Guud - Caramon
Sen Udo Mal - Flint


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2003)

Here is the first incarnation of Tanis


Tanis Half-Elven (Tanthalas)
Male Fighter5
-
STR:	14	+2
DEX:	18	+4
CON:	14	+2
INT:	14	+2
WIS:	11	+0
CHA:	14	+2
-
Racial Qualities:
-Immune to magical Sleep
- +2 save bonus vs Enchantment
-Low-light Vision
- +1 to spot, search, and listen checks
-Elven-blood
-
Hit Dice:	5d10
HP:		44
AC: 		17
Initiative:	+4
BAB: 		+5
Melee:		+7
Ranged:		+9
Speed:		30’
-
FORT:	+6 =	+4	+2
REFL:	+5 =	+1	+4
WILL:	+1 =	+1	+0
-
Attacks:
Bow: +10, (1-8 +2) or +8/+8, + 1 damage within 30'
Longsword: +7, (1-8 +2)
-
Class Abilities: 
-
Feats:
-Weapon Specialization Longbow
-Weapon Focus Longbow
-Expertise
-Point Blank Shot
-Rapid Shot
-Simple Weapon Profficiency
-Martial weapon (Proficiency All)
-Shield Profficiency
-Light Armor Profficiency
-Medium Armor Profficiency
-Heavy armor Profficiency
-
-
-


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 17, 2003)

*Recruitment overview
Interested players should post the following:
1. A summary of your past and current PbP activity*

For the past year I have posted on the Star Wars Iconic Characters PbP where I play the Jedi padawan Sen Ud-Mal. Generally I am not aggressive (I have yet pull my lightsaber in the game, although I use the force a lot). I post as often as I can but I often travel and have limited access to a computer on those dates (I was gone for 3 weeks over the Xmas break). My next trip right now is not until July though so all should be good. I also just started playing Spyder, the shy, geeky mutant in Mutants and Masterminds - San Angelo. I am still working out being a super-hero in that game.  

*2. A sample of your writing from another game (or link to a post)*

[quote* Originally posted by Dorn Tavers 
"Hey Sen...where do you think she found that fruit? Blast, it looks tasty! I need to find some before we leave, or she's just going to tease me with her personal stockpile for the entire trip. Maybe Arani knows where Sia found it. I'll have to ask her."[/q]*

"Ah I have never had a great deal of taste for such, but I am sure Sia would tell you if she asked. What is it that make is so appealing?" Sen will ask somewhat innocently.

[quote* Originally posted by Dorn Tavers 
Dorn frowns slightly and absently rubs the back of his head.

"By the way, you don't think Master Yoda really rues the day I became a Jedi, do you? I mean, I know Sia was just teasing...but still, Master Yoda used to give me this look sometimes..."[/quote* 

"I am sure that had Master Yoda had any misgiving about you or any of us, he would have turned us away long ago. Trust in yourself and in the Force and you will be a great Jedi someday I am sure of it. I am sure she was only teasing, although at times I do not understand her humor as well as I might. Sia is on her way also to being a great master one day, but I think she just wants to pretend that it is no big deal. I sometimes worry about Set, but we each must follow our own path..."

Sen will then go and watch Valara and Set. He is curious to see how Valara will do as she is strong with the Force. He also is hopeful that Set will not be to... "aggressive" in this training. He will not say anything unless needed and mostly watch, nodding his head now and again.


*3. A list of characters you would like to play, followed by a list of characters you are willing to play*

Flint, then pretty much anyone NOT an elf 

*4. A sample post written from the perspective of one of these characters (following the introduction at the top)*

Wandering down the dusty road, a grumbling dwarf slowly approached the bent tree that marked the northern boarder for the pastors for Solace. _Five years, and am sure them manlings have messed everything up. More likely then not there wont be a real smith for a hundred leagues, horse walken about without proper shoes, iron rushing in the streets instead of made into something useful… humph, no respect for the proper order of things at all… well can't worry about that._

He stops for a few minutes and pulls out a clay pipe, and packs it with some good tobac, still lost in thought. _ Humph, be good to see the lad again. I am sure he growen up good. To bad he an't got a beard but, no bodies perfect. Humph, might have to deal with that Takhisis dammed Kender again also… hmm unless he got his stupid throat stretch taken what don't belong to him. Serves him right, if you ask me…"_

Flint continues on his journey toward Solace, looking forward to seeing old friends (yes even that blasted Kender!) and finding a bit of rest in the Inn. These last five years have been frustrating and fruitlessss _Bha… gods, as if they were any left, would they care about the doings of such a sad lot of races? Nay, we be better off with good steel and not a lot of worthless knee bending to some unseen, unfeelin specters _ 

*5. Anything else that might be pertinent to the selection*
Hmm, not right now


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 17, 2003)

Resume updated anything else you need Gru?

  Once again thanks

  RangerJohn


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok, rangerjohn and Sen Udo Mal are in.  Please create new versions of Riverwind and Flint.

Jemal, you're also welcome to start working on Tas.  I'd still encourage you to post a self-selected sample of writing (I know how you write as William, but...).

Wippit, you interested, or should I look up garyh (he expressed some interest in Caramon)?


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

Interesting questions:

Do you want the characters as close as possible to the beginning of the modules, or do you want us to create them as best we can with 3e and the stats from the characters (i.e. Raistlin has a low Con 10 or less)?

And does anyone else think that Raistlin has bluff, diplomacy, gather information, and perform?

What's your opinion on the spellcasting prodigy feat, and the beginning spells for Raistlin.  I was figuring the beginning spells according to the rules, then two free per level.  Any additional?

Sorry for all the questions, but I guess I want some opinions as I build Raistlin.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

> Do you want the characters as close as possible to the beginning of the modules, or do you want us to create them as best we can with 3e and the stats from the characters (i.e. Raistlin has a low Con 10 or less)?
> 
> And does anyone else think that Raistlin has bluff, diplomacy, gather information, and perform?
> 
> ...




Well, he definitely has perform, bluff, and sense motive

Diplomacy is highly up to opinion. I mean No one likes him, no one at all besides Dalamar, and even that is a what you can do for me kind of thing.

He certainly does qualify for spell casting prodigy, if the feat is allowed.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Do you want the characters as close as possible to the beginning of the modules, or do you want us to create them as best we can with 3e and the stats from the characters (i.e. Raistlin has a low Con 10 or less)?
> 
> What's your opinion on the spellcasting prodigy feat, and the beginning spells for Raistlin.  I was figuring the beginning spells according to the rules, then two free per level.  Any additional?
> *




Create them as you would like to play them.  As long as their strengths and weaknesses aren't totally upended I'll be happy.

I'll allow spellcasting prodigy.  I think the beginning spells and two per level are about right.  What do others think?  The Staff of Magius definitely makes up for a small selection.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

What are all of its powers?

Was the anti-magic field in the Legend of Huma created by it?  The one that allowed Huma Kaz and Magius to walk through that magical torrential storm untouched?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

What equipment will we receive per character?  I mean I know What Sturm and Raistlen have, but what about the characters without magic weapons like Tanis?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

In the modules Tanis started with a +2 longsword and +2 leather.  You are welcome to use that or develop a little bit more flavor.  I would recommend no more than four magic items per character.

Staff of Magius: ring of protection +3, quarterstaff +2, casts featherall and continual light 1/day.  For 6th level mages and above: adds 2 to each die of spell damage, maintains concentration for one round after user stops concentrating, and doubles duration of spells involving light, air, or mind.

I think it would be safe to say that the Staff of Magius rates as an artifact, and that other unknown powers might belong to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

Gru, as far as flavor items, how about stuff from Tanis's history being special?

For example, the magic longsword being the one made for him by himself and Flint and ensorcelled by the court mage to hunt that magic lizard that was plaguing qualinesti when Flint and Tanis met?

The only other things that would make sense as far as flavor would be a masterwork/piece bow, and those magic arrow heads made for the same hunt.  I know they were used to set him up, but they are still good and the guy who tried to set him up was killed I think.  And it is foolish to get rid of magic weapons in any form.

Thats all I can think of as far as flavor:
the Magic Sword
The leather Armor
The Master Piece Bow
The half dozen or so arrow heads, though I think some were lost


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 18, 2003)

One question, how are we determining Hit Points? Sort of the Living Greyhawk/Star Wars way? GM rolling for us, etc.

Anyway here is my first run at Flint (5th level, 40 points for attributes) NOTE I did not bring my Player's Guild to work so I will have to finish most of this later...

*Attributes*
Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con*: 20 (+5)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)
*4th level attribute bonus

*Racial Qualities*:


Hit Dice: 5d10 +25
HP: 
AC: 18/17 flat-footed
Initiative: +1
BAB: +5
Melee: +8
Ranged: +6
Speed: 20’

FORT: (+4 +5)= +9
REFL: (+1 +1) = +2
WILL: (+1 +1) = +2

*Attacks*:
Battle Axe +2 (melee +11, 1d8+7, crit 20/x3)
light crossbow (ranged +6, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2)
(3) hand axes (melee +8/ranged +6, 1d6+3, crit 20/x3)
(2) daggers (melee +8/ranged +6, 1d4+3, crit 19-20/x3)

*Armor*
Chainmail shirt

*Class Abilities*: 
extra feats 

*Skills*
Craft 

*Feats*:
-Simple Weapon Profficiency
-Martial weapon (Proficiency All)
-Shield Profficiency
-Light Armor Profficiency
-Medium Armor Profficiency
-Heavy armor Profficiency
(3 more to choose)
+Weapon Focus Battle Axe
+Weapon Specialization Battle Axe


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 18, 2003)

*Sturm Brightblade*

Here is Sturm (40 point buy)

Fighter 5

Str:  17  +3
Dex:  14  +2
Con:  16  +3
Int:  12  +1
Wis:  14  +2
Cha:  12  +1

Hit Points:  5d10+15 = 51
AC: 19 (18 Flat Footed / 11 Touch)

Init: +2
Spd: 20 ft.

Fort: +7
Ref:  +3
Will:  +5

Feats:  Power Attack, Cleave, Sunder, Iron Will, Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Weapon Spec: Greatsword

Skills:
Climb            5     +8 (+3)
H. Animal      4     +6
Jump            5     +8  (+3)
Ride             4     +6
Swim            6     +9  (+4)
cc Spot         1     +3
cc Listen       1     +3
cc Know: Religion    2     +3

BAB: +5
Melee:  +8
Ranged:  +7
Brightblade:  +12   2d6+8 (+2d6 vs. Chaos)  19-20  x2

Equipment:
'Brightblade' - Greatsword +3, Lawful
MW Full Plate
Backpack
Whetstone
Dagger
Flint & Steel
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Waterskin
3 days Trail Rations
Belt Pouch


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

Eric, Gru said you can use the paladin Skill list if you want, and I think that is much more fitting to sturm.  It gives him a lot of what you bought cross class as class skills.


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

*Draft of Raistlin*

Here's my draft thus far:

*Raistlin Majere**
Wizard 5*

*STR:* 10 +0
*DEX:* 16 +3
*CON:* 10 +0
*INT:* 19 +4
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 12 +1

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 0
*HP:* 20 [Max]
*AC:* 16 [10 + 3 Deflection + 3 Dex]
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +2
*Ranged:* +5
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +1 [+1 Base + 0 Con]
*REFL:* +4 [+1 Base + 3 Dex]
*WILL:* +6 [+4 Base + 2 Wis]

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Staff of Magius* +4 [+2 Melee +2 enhancement, 1d6 +2 damage [+0 Strength +2 Enhancement] 

*Feats:* Spell-Casting Prodigy, Scribe Scroll [from Wizard], "The Sly One"[from Wizard - see below], +3 More

*Skills:*
Alchemy +9 [5 Ranks]
Bluff +4 [3 Ranks]
Concentration +8 [8 Ranks]
Gather Information +2 [1 Ranks]
Knowledge
- Arcana +12 [8 Ranks]
- Geography +5 [1 Ranks]
- History +10 [6 Ranks]
- Nature +6 [2 Ranks]
- Religion +7 [3 Ranks]
Perform +3 [2 Ranks]
Scry +6 [2 Ranks]
Sense Motive +6 [3 Ranks]
Spellcraft +12 [8 Ranks]
Spot +3 [1 Ranks] 

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic [2 more available]

*Spells Per Day:*
0th: 4 / 1st: 5 / 2nd: 3 / 3rd: 2

*Spells Known:*
* 0th: *All per the player's handbook
* 1st: *Burning Hands, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Lesser Sonic Orb [T&B], Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Sleep
* 2nd: *Invisibility, Levitate, Mirror Image, Web
* 3rd: *Lightning Bolt, Protection from Elements

*Equipment:* 
Staff of Magius (+2 attack bonus, +3 deflection bonus, cast daylight and feather fall once per day), 
dagger

Gp Remaining: unknown 

*Notes:*
"The Sly One" provides Raistlin with Bluff, Perform, and Sense Motive as Class skills [provided in exchange for the find familiar class ability]


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

And here's where I'll talk about the draft (to start).

I know that Raistlin doesn't have a familiar so I was thinking of dropping the feat/class ability and perhaps ask for something like three cross class skills as class skills (Perform, Bluff, Sense Motive).

I would also consider adding a 'background' feat that did a similar thing and/or added Gather Information to the list of class skills.

Or maybe trading out a couple of knowledge class skills for those skills - or all of the above.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 18, 2003)

Draft of Riverwind

Race:Human
Sex:male
Class:Barbarian 1/Fighter 4

Str 16
Dex 16 +1 4th
Con 14
Int  14
Wis 14
Cha 12

move 40

HP 62

Defense: +2 leather(4) mw wooden shield (1) dex +3 feat (1)=19

Fort    +5 (+7)
Ref     +1 (+4)
Will    +1  (+3)

Feats  Exotic weapon bastard sword, tracking, Dodge, wpn focus
bastard sword, wpn spc bastard sword

Skills: +2 points ranger list:  wilderness lore 8 (10), spot 8(10), listen 4(6), hide 8(11), Moves Silently 8(11), Climb 8(11), Jump 8(11), Swim 8(12) knowledge (relegion(6)

B.A.B +5
Melee +8
Range +8

 +2 bastard sword +11  1-10+5
mighty composite longbow(+3) +8 1-8+3

Class abilities: Rage 1/day, extra movement, extra feats


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I know that Raistlin doesn't have a familiar so I was thinking of dropping the feat/class ability and perhaps ask for something like three cross class skills as class skills (Perform, Bluff, Sense Motive).*




Sounds good to me.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Gru, as far as flavor items, how about stuff from Tanis's history being special?
> 
> For example, the magic longsword...*




That sounds great to me.  I haven't read any of the prequel novels, so I trust your judgement.

I've read Chronicles, Legends, Tales (1 & 2), and some of Heroes, but it has probably been eight years since I read a Dragonlance novel (next time I'm in the States I'll have to stop by a used bookstore and see what I can snag).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *One question, how are we determining Hit Points? Sort of the Living Greyhawk/Star Wars way? GM rolling for us, etc.*




Because the level of magic will be different, I'm going to allow you to go with maximum hit points.  To balance this, I will do the same for key villains.

The characters look good so far.  Erich, the only comment I would make about Sturm is that MW full plate is too much.  The modules give him chainmail.  Pictures suggest breastplate.  I would be fine with anything up to banded.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 19, 2003)

OK so Flint would have 75 points correct? (5d10 +25)

Just want to make sure. Hmm ok I will update him with skills and my Feats soon


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 19, 2003)

*Sturm Revisited*

Here is Sturm (40 point buy)

Fighter 5

Str: 17 +3
Dex: 14 +2
Con: 16 +3
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 12 +1

Hit Points: 5d10+15 = 65
AC: 17 (15 Flat Footed / 12 Touch)

Init: +2
Spd: 20 ft.

Fort: +7
Ref: +3
Will: +5

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Sunder, Iron Will, Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Weapon Spec: Greatsword

Skills: (Using Ranger Skills List)
Climb 5 +8 (+5)
H. Animal 4 +6
Jump 5 +8 (+5)
Ride 4 +6
Swim 6 +9 (+6)
Spot 2 +4
Listen 2 +4
cc Know: Religion 2 +3

Languages:  Common, Solamnic

BAB: +5
Melee: +8
Ranged: +7
Brightblade: +12 2d6+8 (+2d6 vs. Chaos) 19-20 x2

Equipment:
'Brightblade' - Greatsword +3, Lawful
MW Breast Plate
Backpack
Whetstone
Dagger
Flint & Steel
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Waterskin
3 days Trail Rations
Belt Pouch


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2003)

Shalimar,

Have you thought about starting out Tanis as a Ranger at 1st level, then moving to fighter?  It might make some sense with the skills his sometimes displays.  'Course, I guess you could just take the Ranger skill set, too.



Also, any comments on the spells chosen for Raistlin.  Lesser Sonic Orb was my search for another evocation spell at 1st level.  Everything else is pretty much according to what I can remember he used.  I'm also still thinking about his feats.


Gru,
Are we using any of the Dragonlance specific feats from anywhere (particularly at the dragonlance nexus).  The one I saw that interested me was the wizard feat that shows you've passed the test. (the High Sorcery Feat by Cam Banks posted here http://www.dl3e.com/rules/display.asp?id=11087 . Let me know what you think.

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2003)

Gru wanted us to be fighters, but he has allowed us to take the skill sets if we wanted, so I think we pretty much have to do that.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

K, I'm working on Tass now... I didn't even notice that I hadn't cut+pasted the example writing, I thought I had.. I'll go fix that up right now.

Hmm.. Just gotta decide which game to take the post from, now..


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

My take on Goldmoon.  What do you all think?


*Goldmoon*
*Human Cleric 5, Lawful Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 11
WIS 18 (+4) (including 4th level bonus stat point)
CHA 16 (+3)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +4 [+3 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 45 [8 + 8 + 8 + 8 + 8 (levels) + 5 (CON)]
Armor Class: 14 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Leather Armor)]
Initiative: +6 [+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
_Blue Crystal Staff_ (+6 to hit, 1d6+3 dmg)
or Sling (+5 to hit, 1d4 dmg)
or Dagger (+4 to hit (melee) +5 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Leather armor (+2 AC)
Weapons: _Blue Crystal Staff_ (1d6+2 dmg, Crit x2)
Sling (1d4 dmg, Crit x2, Rng 50 ft)
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 [+4 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +8 [+4 base, +4 WIS]


*Feats:*
Light Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Medium Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Alertness (1st level feat)
Endurance (bonus human feat)
Improved Initiative (3rd level feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 CON)
Diplomacy +11 (8 ranks, +3 CHA)
Heal +12 (8 ranks, +4 WIS)
Knowledge (Religion) +8 (8 ranks)
Wilderness Lore +8 (4 ranks (cc), +4 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common, Plainsman.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead 6/day.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 5/4+1/3+1/2+1
DCs: 14/15/16/17
Domains: Good, Healing.


*Equipment:*
Wearing/Carrying:
- Cold weather clothing
- _Blue Crystal Staff_
- Dagger
- Sling
- 20 sling bullets

Total Weight Carried: 15 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  10,000
Next Level: 15,000


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2003)

Jarval,

Gru said that hit points are at the maximum and the stat point buy is at 40 points. Some minor edits ('Goodmoon'/ Goldmoon, 'Planesman'/ Plainsman)  otherwise looks good.  The extra stat points will help.

I would think that Healing would be one of her domains, but I have no idea what the other would be  - Protection?

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2003)

Healing and Good, or Healing and Protection.  Mishikal is Paladine's wife I believe.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 20, 2003)

What about the Blue Crystal staff?  Didn't it have some extra qualities about it?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for catching those errors Keia.  I've corrected them and upped the point buy to 40.  As far as domains go, I've gone with Good and Healing, although I'm still debating whether or not Protection would be more appropriate.

ErichDragon, the _Blue Crystal Staff_ does have more properties than I've listed, but my sources (the 15th anniversary release of the DL adventure modules and the Dragonlance boxed setting) don't match on it's powers.  I'd be really grateful of any suggestions on this.

IIRC, Mishikal is Paladine's daughter, although I'm far from certain on this one.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

Jarval,

Gru gave me the powers of the Staff of Magius - I'm sure he'll do the same with the Blue Crystal Staff.  If I remember right, that's one nice staff.

Protection, I think, makes more sense that Good, but we'll see what Gru says.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Sturm Revisited*



			
				ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *Here is Sturm (40 point buy)
> *




Looks good.  Knowledge: Religion is a great choice for a cross-class skill (would be for any of the characters, considering the last five years).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Gru,
> Are we using any of the Dragonlance specific feats from anywhere (particularly at the dragonlance nexus).  The one I saw that interested me was the wizard feat that shows you've passed the test. (the High Sorcery Feat by Cam Banks posted here http://www.dl3e.com/rules/display.asp?id=11087 . Let me know what you think.
> 
> Keia *




The feat sounds acceptable to me.  Interesting that they kept evocation and conjuration for all three orders.  For other Dragonlance feats/prestige classes please check with me.

I'll also be using the from language rules from the Nexus.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Thanks for catching those errors Keia.  I've corrected them and upped the point buy to 40.  As far as domains go, I've gone with Good and Healing, although I'm still debating whether or not Protection would be more appropriate.
> 
> ErichDragon, the Blue Crystal Staff does have more properties than I've listed, but my sources (the 15th anniversary release of the DL adventure modules and the Dragonlance boxed setting) don't match on it's powers.  I'd be really grateful of any suggestions on this.
> 
> IIRC, Mishikal is Paladine's daughter, although I'm far from certain on this one. *




I would lean towards Protection, but I'll allow Good.

Mishakal is Paladine's consort and mother of Habbakuk, Kiri-Jolith and Solinari.

Regarding the Blue Crystal Staff, I'd like to do something different.  Goldmoon is unaware of the abilities of the staff until after she discovers the true gods. She is guided by her intuition until then.  

For lesser abilities I'm going to say it gives Goldmoon the ability to cast spells as a cleric of her level.  She will not need to prepare them, but the spells that can be cast are limited (those which are related to healing and protection).  If you have questions about a spell, feel free to ask in the OOC thread.  The staff also has a +2 magical attack bonus. 

The staff's other abilities will remain mysterious and in my control.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 21, 2003)

Tanis Half-Elven (Tanthalas)
Male Fighter5
-
STR: 14 +2
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 14 +2
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 11 +0
CHA: 14 +2
-
Racial Qualities:
-Immune to magical Sleep
- +2 save bonus vs Enchantment
-Low-light Vision
- +1 to spot, search, and listen checks
-Elven-blood
-
Hit Dice: 5d10 + 10
HP: 60
AC: 18
Initiative: +4
BAB: +5
Defense: 19
Melee: +7
Ranged: +9
Speed: 30’
-
FORT: +6 = +4 +2
REFL: +5 = +1 +4
WILL: +1 = +1 +0
-
Attacks:
Composite Longbow: +11, (1-8 +4) or +9/+9, + 1 damage within 30'
Longsword +2: +9, (1-8 +4)
-
Class Abilities: 
-
Feats:
-Weapon Specialization Longbow
-Weapon Focus Longbow
-Expertise
-Point Blank Shot
-Rapid Shot
-Simple Weapon Profficiency
-Martial weapon (Proficiency All)
-Shield Profficiency
-Light Armor Profficiency
-Medium Armor Profficiency
-Heavy armor Profficiency
-
-

Skills: (Ranger list, +2 skill points per level)
-Animal Empathy		6(4)
-Climb			6(4)
-Hide			8(4)
-Move Silently		8(4)
-Wilderness Lore	8(8)
-Ride			8(4)
-Swim			6(4)
-Spot			5(4)
-listen			5(4)
-Diplomacy		6(4)

Languages:
Automatic:
-Common
-Elven, Qualinesti

Bonus:
-Elven, Silvanesti
-Camp Talk


Equipment:
-Leather Armor +2
-Long Sword +2
-Master Work Composite Longbow +2
-Engagement ring
-dagger
-3 days trail rations
-2 water skins
-1 quiver of arrows


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Shalimar, Tanis is still looking good.

So we still need Tasslehoff and Caramon, statwise.  I haven't emailed garyh yet, but will do so posthaste.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 21, 2003)

Gru I'm confused how many skill points is the fighter getting?  I stuck with 2 and just added wilderness Lore to the list.  Which means I took hide and move silently cross class.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *I would lean towards Protection, but I'll allow Good.
> 
> Regarding the Blue Crystal Staff, I'd like to do something different.  Goldmoon is unaware of the abilities of the staff until after she discovers the true gods. She is guided by her intuition until then.*




Seems like a good way of handling the Staff.  I'll assume that I can cast spells from the Healing and Protection domains, if that's OK?

I'll also switch Goldmoon's domains from Good and Healing to Healing and Protection, as it does make more sense.


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey folks!  I'm in as Caramon, but I won't be able to get stats together until Monday.  I'm going skiing this weekend.  

If someone else wants Caramon before then, by all means, share the PbP experience with them!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seems like a good way of handling the Staff.  I'll assume that I can cast spells from the Healing and Protection domains, if that's OK?*




Yes, but not just the domain spells.  Anything which is defensive or restorative is fine, and most divinations are ok as well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay, I created a character thread in the Rogues Gallery.  Please post your characters there.  Let's continue to use this thread for discussion, so feel free to post partial stats or questions here.

I have one quick request for everyone.  If your email address is not public on EN World, please mail it to me.  I would like an alternate way of contacting you all.

I'm planning on starting the game tomorrow.  Thanks for all the discussion we've had up until now.  I hope it's a good experience for everyone.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 25, 2003)

Gru you never ansewered my questions about fighters skill points.  To repeat how many do they recieve per level.  I went with two did you change that?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2003)

every class gets a bonus 2 skill points per level, he said thatt in the other thread, so fighters are 4+int


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Shalimar (or Gru),

is it every class or just the fighter types? 

Keia 
[happily thinking of additional skill points]


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2003)

I thought it was every player regardless of class.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Correct.  It looks like I did not mention it here, but every player gets an extra two skill points per level (an extra eight at first level).


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 25, 2003)

That was when he was tossing around ideas.  At one point he said he was thinking of either +2 skill points across the board or 40 pt buy.  Since he went with the 40 pt buy I don't know what he decided for skills.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Cool Gru,

I need to adjust Raistlin pronto!

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

hehe.. an extra 2 maxed out skills for the kender... whoo hoo!
I should have him posted here for everyone's opinions soon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *That was when he was tossing around ideas.  At one point he said he was thinking of either +2 skill points across the board or 40 pt buy.  Since he went with the 40 pt buy I don't know what he decided for skills. *




You get both.  How's that for generous.    Don't forget: DM Appreciation Day is March 4th (I don't need anything, but do something nice for any RL DMs you know).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

lol

I'm looking forward to checking out how it all comes out 

esp Raistlin...he was always my favorite aside from Kitiara

Hey do Tyrannical DM's count in  DM Appreciation day?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm going to be posting the opening of the game thread momentarily.  In the modules each player is given a card to describe what the character has done in the last six years.  I will send them via email, but feel free to edit the content or disregard it entirely in first posts.

Goldmoon and Riverwind are not in the opening scene.  I will cue you when you enter.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

*Flint's intro card*

I have searched these five years for a holy man and for a way to avenge the wrongs done to my people.  I failed at both purposes.

Years ago, the kingdom of thorbardin housed all the dwarves.  We hill dwarves lived above ground and farmed food for those below.  The mountain dwarves gave us metalwork in return.  But when the cataclysm came, they close the gates of Thorbardin, leaving us to the wrath of the gods.

I searched for the doors of Thorbardin, but all was changed.  Curses on the mountain dwarves and their vile gully dwarf cousins!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

K, I'll be done soon... I just realized, however, that I don't have a clue what equipment Tas should have beyond a dagger and his hoopak... 
Besides of course, some string, shiny pebbles, etc.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K, I'll be done soon... I just realized, however, that I don't have a clue what equipment Tas should have beyond a dagger and his hoopak...
> Besides of course, some string, shiny pebbles, etc. *




masterwork thieves' tools, leather armor, and lots of pouches

the hoopak still counts as quarterstaff +2 and sling

don't forget kender have fearlessness as a special quality and taunt as a special attack


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2003)

Edited my stats for Goldmoon to include the extra skill points.  I'm looking forwards to my cue to enter the game


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Sturm,  

Please don't have Caramon or Raistlin in your post, or speak for us.  I was going to hold off arriving until garyh builds caramon and is playing.

Thanks!
Keia a.k.a Raistlin


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 27, 2003)

I was offically invited to take Caramon's place by the famous DM via email.  (garyh no longer has the time unfortunately) I posted my intro and will begin to work on Caramon's stats.

Left quite an opening for Keia too


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome, brother, it's good to have you on board.  I look forward to our interaction (of course IC I won't be this pleasant  ).  Any questions on the character feel free to ask.  Also, if you see anything that I should change on Raistlin (posted final in the Rogue's Gallery), let me know. 

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Figure'd I'ld post it here before sending it to the Rogues Gallery..
SO, thoughts/Ideas?
Tasslehoff Burrfoot
CG Kender Rogue 5

STR: 14 (10 Points, -2 race)
DEX: 18 (10 Points, +2 race)
CON: 12 (4 Points)
INT: 14 (6 Points)
WIS: 10 (4 Points, -2 race)
CHA: 14 (6 Points)

HP: 35 AC: 18
Saves: FORT: +3 REF: +9 WILL: +2
Init: +4

BAB: +3
Attacks: +12, 1d4+4 damage/1d4+4 damage (Staff/Sling - Hoopak)

Skills (96 skill points): Climb(+10/5), Jump(+10/5), Move Silent(+15/8), Hide(+17/8), Pick Pockets(+15/8), Bluff(+13/8), Tumble(+13/8), Search(+11/8), Spot(+9/8), Listen(+9/8), Disable Device(+11/8), Open Locks(+13/8), Knowledge:something(+9/6)

Feats: W.Focus(Hoopak), W.Finnesse(Hoopak)

Special Abilities: Taunt, Fearlessness, Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge(Retain Dex 
bonus)

Languages: Common, Kender, Giant, Dwarf (I don't know if Giant/Dwarf are appropriate.. any ideas?)

Equipment: 
+2 Hoopak
MW Dagger
MW Studded Leather Armour
MW Thieves Tools
Backpack
50' Rope
Pouches
Pouches
More Pouches
Luckstone (In a pouch, some where)


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

Jemal,

I would think that Tas needs to know how to open lock.  With, i think,  96 skill points you should be okay.  I would move some intuit direction and jump to open lock and perhaps some knowledge history or perform.  

Gru is using the languages from on The Nexus.  I believe there is a link earlier in this thread.

Don't forget +1 to AC for size!

Keia


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 27, 2003)

Shouldn't Tas' to hit be b.a.b. +3 wpn fns +4 wpn fcs +1 size +1+2 ench=+11?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

You forgot the Kenders racial +1 to hit with the Hoopak.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

Jemal,

Skills look alot better now.  The knowledge is a tough one. Something like Knowledge (Kender Racial Lore/Adventure Log).  Uncle Trapspringer, adventure when I was three, etc. etc.  

Keia


----------



## Calim (Mar 3, 2003)

*WOW*

I am new to PBP games but when i saw this I was very interested as I am in a group of players locally that I am the only DL fan.

1. A summary of your past and current PbP activity
Well I have never played in one.

2. A sample of your writing from another game (or link to a post)
See the previous.

3. A list of characters you would like to play, followed by a list of characters you are willing to play
I think I could Pull off Caramon or Tas or Gilthanas


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Calim,

Thanks for the interest.  We have Caramon and Tas currently (although in PbP you occasionally lose players to job changes or other life events).  I imagine it will be two months or more before we get to Gilthanis (& others).  But if you don't mind waiting a while, I'll post here when we need more players.

In the meantime, try to join at least one other PbP game here on the boards.  The experience will help you prepare.

Derek


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2003)

Caramon Version 1

Male Human
Fighter 5

Str 19 (+1 for lvl)
Dex 12
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 12

AC: 17
HP: 65

Init + 1
Fort + 7
Ref + 2
Will + 2

Skills:
Wilderness lore + 9
Handle Animal + 9
Ride + 9
Spot + 9
Swim + 12 (- a lot)

Feats:
Quickdraw
Exotic Bastard Sword
Weapon Focus Bastard Sword
Weapon Spec: Bastard Sword
Power Attack
Cleave

EQ:
Backpack
MW Scale
MW Bastard Sword    Att: +10  Dam: 1d10 + 6 19-20/x2
MW Long Sword        Att: +9    Dam:  1d8 + 4  19-20/x2
Daggers(2)               Att: +9     Dam:  1d4 + 4  19-20/x2
Large Steel Shield
Winged Helm
Food & Water for 14 days


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Darkwolf,

Caramon looks "pumped up".  That's great.

Why did you choose Track, out of curiousity?  It seems like Caramon might enjoy Cleaving puny foes.

Derek


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2003)

Darkwolf you can have one more skill.  2 for fighter+ 2 Gru +1 human.  I am assuming you went with the ranger skill list.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2003)

I still might.  Looking around at Caramon write-ups on the net some of them went for track which seemed to fit since they did do mercenary stuff in the past, having to track some people down.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkwolf, Jemal: please add Caramon and Tasslehoff to the character thread asap

rangerjohn, Jarval: I'll be introducing you soon (next two days, I hope)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Sen Udo Mal: I need your email address.  Please send it to dpoppink@yahoo.com.  Please forgive me if you posted it already.  I can't find it.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2003)

Sent...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 6, 2003)

Lurker comments on characters posted:

A) I thought Riverwind used a spear.

B) If you don't add Rabbitslayer to Tasselhoff, I'm going to find out where you live, hunt you down, and strangle you with a shoelace!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> B) If you don't add Rabbitslayer to Tasselhoff, I'm going to find out where you live, hunt you down, and strangle you with a shoelace! [/B]




was that directed at me(Tas's player) or the DM?


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 8, 2003)

About Riverwind's weapons he hasn't used a spear in any incarnation I have seen.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  I had a busy weekend at work.

Jemal, I'm going to assume that threat was directed at you.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 20, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  Busiest two days at work ever.  But it will all be over in twelve hours.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

I guess the fellowship is ready to set forth to the west, then. 

"Raistlin, which way to Xak Tsoroth," Tanis whispered

"Left" was the reply

Stolen from Lord of the Rings and the directions to Mordor.   

Keia


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2003)

I would post but I'm waiting for Otik to answer, besides I think we need to wait for Derek to leave anyway.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

I agree - my post was more of a jog to Derek to let him know we're ready (or at least I thought we were).  And to the players, I guess, if there was anything else to do.

If we waited too much longer I was going to have to turn Tas into a rabbit.  

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

aha, the joke's on you! 
It's not wabbit season, It's duck season.

Wabbit season!
DUCK SEASON!!
WABBIT SEASON!!
DUCK SEASON!!!!!
WABBIT SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DUCK SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Fudd Season ?!?   

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  Family medical situation.  Be back soon, I hope.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 20, 2003)

Shalimar, Erich Dragon, Jemal:

Haven't seen you in the Dragonlance thread for the last two weeks.  I know you're still on the boards.  Please let me know if you want to keep playing.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## ErichDragon (May 20, 2003)

I'm still in.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2003)

Did you get my email Derek?  I sent it 2 times since the forst apparently didn't go through.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 26, 2003)

No, I didn't receive it.  You can try sending a message to poppink.derek@nts.ricoh.co.jp or reply here.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi All,

Given the low response rate, I am planning on closing this game.  I apologize if my own delays caused people to lose interest.  It appears I overestimated my ability to contribute regularly.

I appreciate the time and effort you put in to developing characters and roleplaying them.  It's clear you all have affinity for the Dragonlance heroes and setting.

Thanks for playing, and I hope to see you around the boards.

Sincerely,
Derek "GruTheWanderer" Poppink


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm saddened to hear that this is ending.  I apologize if my posting was a little intermittent recently.  My first dm'ed game on the Pbp boards was/is demanding more time than I first thought.

However, I am still interested in portraying Raistlin again if/when Gru is up for a return to this, perhaps with some new blood?

Keia


----------

